# Makes you scratch your head and wonder....



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm sure that some of these were preceded by "Hold my beer."




























































































And a final one that some of the above folks didn't see....


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 23, 2021)

I have to hope that some of those are "staged" and people really aren't that clueless. But I am probably wrong and there are people that clueless.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 23, 2021)

lol


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2021)

Some of those give you that "empty feeling" in your groin...


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm in the "lets see how far he goes" camp.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

During my working career, I worked for a large international corporation in an industrial environment where safety was of paramount importance. There is a written procedure for everything and violating them would get you terminated. Some of these pictures just make my stomach turn because I have seen first hand the results of stupid decisions and shortcuts....


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 23, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> I have to hope that some of those are "staged" and people really aren't that clueless. But I am probably wrong and there are people that clueless.


Bless their Hearts, PEOPLE ARE REALLY THAT STUPID!!  Folks never called me at o-dark-thirty to tell me someone did something smart?!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2021)

Yep, I believe all those pics have something in common... no common sense!

Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't like being up on ladders so some of those pictures really make me think those people are crazy.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey, sometimes you just got to get her done! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't decide if I like the guy fixing the electric light above the pool barefooted, or the straps through the rear wheel of the vehicle to see how far he goes.

Scary and funny at the same time.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 23, 2021)

We have circumvented Darwin far too long


----------



## checkdude (Feb 23, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm sure that some of these were preceded by "Hold my beer."
> 
> View attachment 486407
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2021)

Yup I have worked with some that would have pull off some of stuff.

Warren


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> We have circumvented Darwin far too long



Truer words have not been spoken.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I can't decide if I like the guy fixing the electric light above the pool barefooted, or the straps through the rear wheel of the vehicle to see how far he goes.



While we were staying at a resort in Mexico, the electricians ran their extension cord THROUGH the swimming pool while people were swimming.  Not me.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2021)

Good ones, Gonna Smoke.  How far he gets, is hilarious.
Gary


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 24, 2021)

Git-R-Done!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 27, 2021)

OMG I am afraid of heights and these are simply terrifying!


----------

